# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  If what happened to George Floyd had happened to a white man, you'd never had heard

## Anti Federalist

ETA - Keep in mind that, unless I made an error (point it out if I did) *EVERY SINGLE ONE* of the cases that follow were the result of a violent, militarized police encounter that was initiated by a case of mistaken identity, a "welfare check", a case of mental distress or a low level misdemeanor or traffic stop.

None were the result of a shootout with violent, armed felons.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

So says Limbaugh.

And he's right...because I never a heard a $#@!ing peep from *him* (or any of the *other* "conservative" talking heads now all feigning outrage at the Floyd killing) when Kelly Thomas was beaten to death, when Justine Damond was shot, when Jeremy Mardis was blown away or the *thousands* of other white people (more than blacks every year) blown away, beaten, tazed, roughed up and pets shot over the years by out of control, militarized cops, that some around here lament that the "Old Anti Federalist" used to rant and rave about every day, until the very stench of it made me physically ill and nobody gave a $#@! anymore.

If this bull$#@! playing out across the country right now had anything to do with *actually* reversing out of control police, then they would have been out in the streets over *those* killings.

This is Marxist/Bolshevik street revolution working up toward Jacobin-esque ethnic cleansing genocide, orchestrated, I am now convinced, by the ChiComs.



*Listen: Rush Limbaugh, ‘The Breakfast Club’ Battle over Claims of ‘White Privilege’*

https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2020...ite-privilege/

Pam Key 1 Jun 2020

Audio feed link at site.

Monday on his nationally syndicated show, conservative talker Rush Limbaugh aired a conversation he had pre-taped with “The Breakfast Club,” the syndicated morning drive radio show featuring DJ Envy, Angela Yee And Charlamagne tha God.

During the interview, Limbaugh and Charlamagne tha God got into an exchange over the topic of so-called “white privilege.”

Limbaugh said, “The George Floyd story is being lost. There are two things happening in America, and it sickens me what happened to him. Legitimate national outrage about a policeman’s criminal brutality has been hijacked. I don’t want what to forget about George Floyd. What happened to George Floyd sickened me. I wanted to reach out and tell you all this. I wanted to make sure you have no doubt —and I’m not the only American who feels that way, the senselessness of it.”

Charlamagne said, “How are you going to going to use your privilege as a white male to combat this prejudice? You got a direct line to Donald Trump.”

Limbaugh said, “Now wait a minute. I don’t buy into the notion of white privilege.”

Charlamagne said, “You’re being delusional.”

Limbaugh said, “That is a liberal political construct right along the lines of political correctness. It’s designed to intimidate and get people to shut up and admit they are guilty for doing things they haven’t done. I don’t have any white privilege.”

*Charlamagne said, “you know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to A white man.”

Limbaugh said, “If what happened to George Floyd had happened to a white man, we probably wouldn’t even heard about it.”*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”






Nick Christie

----------


## sparebulb

> Limbaugh said, “If what happened to George Floyd had happened to a white man, we probably wouldn’t even heard about it.”[/B]


Sadly, I think that Limp Windbag is ok with that.

After all, it would never happen to people who travel in his circle.

----------


## AngryCanadian

His white doesn't matter.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty



----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

And this guy.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

And this little guy.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Don't forget man's best friend.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty



----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty



----------


## Anti Federalist

June 1, 2020
*On George Floyd: There is NOTHING to protest*

https://www.americanthinker.com/blog...rce=whatfinger

By Selwyn Duke

With the mayhem following the last Monday death of arrestee George Floyd, many have pointed out that protesting is fine, but rioting is not.  While obviously true, something equally so is left unsaid:

There is nothing to protest.

It's not as with the murder of Justine Damond, where it took eight months to arrest the trigger-pulling Minneapolis police officer, Mohamed Noor.

It's not as with the killing of Virginian John Geer, where it took 18 months to arrest the cop who killed him and later pleaded down to involuntary manslaughter, Adam Torres.

Of course, Damond and Geer were both white.  So not only were there no protests, riots, looting, or burning, but the incidents weren't even covered nationally.  Nothing to see here — move along.

In contrast, it took mere days for the officer in the Floyd case, Derek Chauvin, to be fired, arrested, and charged with third-degree murder and manslaughter, and the other three cops involved have also been axed.  So what would satisfy the protesters?  A summary execution?  (In some cases, yes.)

Oh, but there's the big picture, many say.  There sure is, and it's this: far more white than black suspects are shot every year by cops.

This isn't merely due to whites being far more numerous, either.  After all, research finds that police are actually more likely to shoot whites relative to the races' different homicide rates and the rates at which they feloniously shoot police.

A study also showed that cops are, in reality, more willing to shoot white suspects than black ones.

Black suspects are as likely to shoot at police as to be shot at.

According to FBI statistics, 46 percent of those who murder police officers are black.

White police officers are actually less likely than non-white officers to shoot and kill non-white suspects.

Police shootings of black suspects have declined 75 percent in recent decades.

Note also that approximately 90 percent of black homicide victims are killed by other black people — and, here's what most don't know, most of the rest are likely killed by Hispanics.  (Hispanics are generally included in the "white" category in crime statistics.)  Non-Hispanic white-on-black murder is relatively rare.

So, again, what's there to protest?

Of course, media propaganda ensures that not only won't most people know the above truths, but they'll live in an inverted world of unreality in which they think the truth is precisely the opposite.  This is why the mainstream media are largely responsible for the rioting, destruction, and death currently plaguing our country.

Actually, though, there is something to protest: the lockdowns, which, despite being revealed as a cure far worse than the disease, are perpetuated by ignorant, corrupt politicians who know that an admission of error indicts their judgment.

Speaking of which, if the shut down businesses' owners created mayhem the way the miscreants destroying some of their businesses currently are, would they get the kind of sympathy the establishment left shows the rioters?  Actually, the ignorant, corrupt politicians would probably enjoy rolling over them with a tank — and would be cheered on by their talking-monkey public-relations team (AKA the media).

In reality, it's likely that many rioters couldn't even tell you the name of the guy who died in police custody last Monday, and many couldn't care less about him.  They're driven by their own twisted passions (and there's astroturfing at work here, too) and should be brought to heel with extreme prejudice.

Instead, all the feckless Minneapolis authorities could do was declare "racism" a national emergency to justify the violence.

Our real national emergency is widespread lack of virtue, with, in particular, the virtues of honesty, courage, and justice in terribly short supply.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Never been a fan of Limbaugh but this is one of the rare times where hes correct about something.

----------


## TheCount

> So says Limbaugh.
> 
> And he's right...because I never a heard a $#@!ing peep from *him* (or any of the *other* "conservative" talking heads now all feigning outrage at the Floyd killing) when Kelly Thomas was beaten to death, when Justine Damond was shot, when Jeremy Mardis was blown away or the *thousands* of other white people (more than blacks every year) blown away, beaten, tazed, roughed up and pets shot over the years by out of control, militarized cops, that some around here lament that the "Old Anti Federalist" used to rant and rave about every day, until the very stench of it made me physically ill and nobody gave a $#@! anymore.


Copsuckers gonna copsuck.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Copsuckers gonna copsuck.



Like you and your Antifa supporting friends at Democratic Underground (DU).  I posted about Miriam Carey on DU, and your Bolshevik friends gave me the boot.

----------


## dannno

*GEORGE FLOYDM.E. SAYS HE DIED FROM HEART ATTACKHad Fentanyl, Homicide is 'Manner of Death'*https://www.tmz.com/2020/06/01/georg...tack-fentanyl/

----------


## jkr

oscar grant

----------


## misterx

White lives don't matter.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> White lives don't matter.


Exactly what i said earlier

----------


## kahless

> So says Limbaugh.
> 
> And he's right...because I never a heard a $#@!ing peep from *him* (or any of the *other* "conservative" talking heads now all feigning outrage at the Floyd killing) when Kelly Thomas was beaten to death, when Justine Damond was shot, when Jeremy Mardis was blown away or the *thousands* of other white people (more than blacks every year) blown away, beaten, tazed, roughed up and pets shot over the years by out of control, militarized cops, that some around here lament that the "Old Anti Federalist" used to rant and rave about every day, until the very stench of it made me physically ill and nobody gave a $#@! anymore.
> 
> If this bull$#@! playing out across the country right now had anything to do with *actually* reversing out of control police, then they would have been out in the streets over *those* killings.
> 
> This is Marxist/Bolshevik street revolution working up toward Jacobin-esque ethnic cleansing genocide, orchestrated, I am now convinced, by the ChiComs.
> 
> 
> ...


I can attest to being the clean cut white guy abused repeatedly by police in public and no one gives a $#@!. Including the fake police abuse protesters that stood there and watched last year as the police pulled me from the peaceful crowd and beat me.  Then after the beating the protesters told me they did not want me near them after speaking to the criminal cops who spouted lies about me.  

There have been many incidents over the last few years where this group of police criminals on a political vendetta attacked me in broad daylight in front of witnesses and got away with it.  They got away with it since of course who would believe the police gods would do something like that and the police gods certainly don't lie.  

So that witnesses turn a blind eye or to gain approval for their street justice they claim I have a criminal record.  Which I don't. They claim I spent time in jail for ____ crimes.  Blank being whatever they decide to make-up at that time or claim I was in the process of committing a crime - more lies.

After one attack one man came forward and thanked them for their service.  Not hey innocent until proven guilty and whether they made up accusations about me on the spot could be believed, it was right to thank you officer for your service.  He was almost in tears doing so like he had met his deity as I stand there with my ears ringing from a concussion.  He claimed to be ex-military, another one that obviously had no idea of the values he was there to defend.

Days later I ran into that same man that I had never met before previously.  He attacked me simply out of loyalty to the badge thinking he was helping the cops he had previously only just met he was so cucked.  There was no reasoning with him that he was lied to since of course the police gods don't lie and people broke up the fight.

Same thing happened with two other men.  Both so taken with knowing people that have status in law enforcement wanted to help them by attacking the so called monster that is me on behalf of their police gods who they saw attacking me.  I guess the police gods surely would smile upon them for doing so.

----------


## kahless

> And this little guy.


Not an isolated incident either.   It is everyone and that includes babies are not exempt from being abused or abusive behaviour condoned by the police state savages to protect their own.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “you know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to A white man.”






Nick Christie

----------


## A. Havnes

Don't forget Sarah Wilson, who somehow shot herself in the mouth after being handcuffed behind her back.




> Medlin allegedly resisted arrest, fought with police and attempted to flee the scene. Wilson had already been handcuffed and the officer keeping watch over her then left to deal with Medlin’s alleged combativeness–ultimately subduing him through the use of a taser.
> 
> Police say that while both officers were tending to the Medlin situation, Wilson–who was left by the passenger side of the pulled-over 1996 Lexus–was somehow able to remove a gun from inside the car before she “contorted” her body and shot herself in the head.


https://lawandcrime.com/crazy/cops-1...hind-her-back/

Girl was white.  Don't forget Daniel Shaver, too.  Or Tony Timpa, who died in a manner eerily similar to George Floyd.

https://www.dallasnews.com/news/inve...-timpa-s-life/

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “you know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to A white man.”

----------


## DamianTV

Invading Armies get RESISTED.

We have been systematically taught they are not INVADERS, they are IMMIGRANTS.  Then they move the goalpost by changing the terminology from Illegal Alien to "Undocumented Citizen".  Pay attention to the Tactics, not the Terms.  You will NEVER win against an opponent who you give the privilege to MOVE THE GOALPOST.

But they had to make their real goals as unclear as possible.  So they include anyone who is not in their real target group in their protected class.  Lets face it, the real target is white people or people of European Descent.  So they will include ALL Latinos, Muslims, Blacks, Chinese, Gays, Disabled, and everyone else they can factor in for a societal assault on whites.

They operate on Confusion and Emotional Bias.  They manufacture Double Think faster than Wrigley can mass produce Doublemint Gum.  The Left is pushing this Oppressor vs Oppressed paradigm as everyone.  Modern Day Scarlett A (witchcraft).  They paint Whitey as the Oppressor and anyone who is not white as the Oppressed.  They paint more pictures using this Intersectionalism $#@!, which for those not in the know, basically means any difference.  Women, Sexual Orientation, Political Affiliation, Nationality, Language, Religion, and Disability.  Look at what the US Military uses as a baseline to qualify people for service in the US Military.  The Military does not care about the things that wont and should not affect the direct safety of the population.  The Military does not care about skin color.  They do care about education and language and nationality and disability, the very things that Intersectionalism teaches the leftists to establish a Self View as "they are oppressed".

The the RAGE that has been driving the Riots, over George Floyd very simply because he is a symbol of White Oppression.  But take a step back in time.  Rodney King.  They have been at this for a while.  Go back further.  Martin Luther King.  They WILL silence anyone in the "Oppressed" class who calls for Unity between skin colors, and will hold up anyone who is a Victim of the Oppressors as a Martyr.

This level of RAGE is more complex than it appears on the surface because Money is a Symbol of Freedom.  Thus, even those that are looting also view anyone with money as a sellout, or as part of the Oppressor Class.

The intent of manufacturing all this hatred plays out perfectly into the Hegalian Dialectic (Problem, Reaction, Solution) where the solution to this orchestrated chaos requires even more Rights of all being suspended.  And it will continue to be a War of Escalation until they get the ultimate orchestrated chaos, CIVIL WAR.  Then the Constitution will be fully suspended, permanently.

*George Floyd IS A FALSE FLAG*.

Yes, a man, an American man was killed by an oppressive cop.  That is not the "False" part of the False Flag.  The False part is seen when his death is viewed in the larger context, and we all understand that the MSM over reporting his death is intended to light the fuse on the brainwashed Left that has been growing for decades.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “you know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to A white man.”




Justine Damond

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “you know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to A white man.”




Dennis Tuttle and Rhogena Nicholas

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “you know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Andy Huff

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Dick Tench

----------


## kahless

- temporarily removed -

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Hugo Reyes

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Tony Timpa

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Daniel Shaver

----------


## Sammy

White Privilege? Give me a break!
White people are constantly scapegoated by the Media!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Connor Zion

----------


## Anti Federalist

I've just scratched the surface...I could do this for days.

Point is the Marxist narrative and justification for what is going down is horse$#@!.

----------


## jon4liberty

We lost

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> And this guy.


Holy $#@!, that cop gave that guy a reverse Jackson.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Patricia Cook

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Michael Davidson

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Christopher Roupe

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Adrian Perra

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Bobby Canipe

----------


## Anti Federalist

Keep in mind that, unless I made an error (point it out if I did) *EVERY SINGLE ONE* of these cases were the result of a violent, militarized police encounter that was initiated by a case of mistaken identity, a "welfare check", a case of mental distress or a low level misdemeanor or traffic stop.

None were the result of a shootout with violent armed felons.

----------


## CCTelander

> Keep in mind that, unless I made an error (point it out if I did) *EVERY SINGLE ONE* of these cases were the result of a violent, militarized police encounter that was initiated by a case of mistaken identity, a "welfare check", a case of mental distress or a low level misdemeanor or traffic stop.
> 
> None were the result of a shootout with violent armed felons.



Aren't "contempt of cop" and failure to show the proper level of obsequiousness serious offenses?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Aren't "contempt of cop" and failure to show the proper level of obsequiousness serious offenses?


Ah yes, thanks comrade, Felony Contempt Of Cop may have played a role in some of these.

----------


## CCTelander

> Ah yes, thanks comrade, Felony Contempt Of Cop may have played a role in some of these.



a mere oversight I'm sure, comrade.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




David Sal Silva

----------


## Anti Globalist

Keep posting the pictures of white people that were murdered by cops.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Arthur Dixon

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Jerry Wayne Waller

----------


## tod evans

> 


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lege-Dallas-Tx

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Our Lives Don’t Matter*

https://www.ericpetersautos.com/2020...s-dont-matter/

By
eric -
June 9, 2020

George Floyd didn’t get a knee because his killer was a racist. He got it because his killer is an armed government worker.

An authoritarian.

The distinction is important.

Daniel Shaver wasn’t black – and the AGW (Philip Brailsford) who got away with killing this unarmed white man who was crawling on the floor begging for his life wasn’t motivated by racism, either.

He was motivated by something far worse than racism – because authoritarianism is policy.

AGWs – the term is used not in a derogatory but in a literal sense – are not in the business of protecting rights. They are in the business of enforcing laws (they use exactly this term to describe themselves). To the nth degree, submission to the law being the fundamental thing.

Including, implicitly, submission to them.

Think carefully about that – about what it means. As opposed to what it used to mean to be a peace officer, whose business was protecting people’s rights.

The AGW who killed Shaver didn’t get away with killing him because of white privilege, either. He had something infinitely more potent because codified:

AGW privilege.

This isn’t a rhetorical device, like the other (political) use of the term. It is literally true. Armed government workers – all colors, both sexes – have legal privileges unique to their class. Among the most dangerous is qualified immunity, which limits the extent to which they can be held accountable for the harm they cause.

This includes personal civil liability.

Even when they’re found guilty of some heinous offense – they don’t pay. We do. Taxpayers finance the settlements handed out to the victims of AGWs – including (soon) the family of George Floyd.

Similarly, the $1.6 million taxpayers paid out to 54-year-old David Eckert (incidentally white) of New Mexico, who was subjected to “multiple digital penetrations” and “three forced enemas” by an AGW who abused him not because he was white but just because.

Also, Johnny Wheatcroft  – also incidentally white – repeatedly Tazered in the testicles (by incidentally white AGWs) while lying prone on the ground and helpless  . . . just because.

Do you suppose being able to abuse people just because – and not be held accountable, personally – makes AGWs more or less likely to abuse people just because?

If you shot someone who was unarmed, lying on the ground and begging for his life – or choked the life out of a man using your knee – you’d not only go to prison for many years, you’d be sued personally – into the poorhouse. Your family would lose everything. Your kids would be destitute.

Do you suppose that knowledge makes it more or less likely that you’ll shoot someone who is unarmed, lying on the ground and begging you not to shoot him?

Are you more – or less – likely to attack someone who hasn’t attacked you – and who has the legal right to defend himself?

You have no legal right to defend yourself against the attack of an AGW – even if you’ve done nothing to provoke the attack. You are required to submit and obey and hope you survive. If you do, maybe your neighbors will be forced to pay your medical bills.

The Shaver incident (more here) is one of many involving white victims of AGWs, but the point being missed – deliberately – isn’t the color of the victims of AGWs but rather that all of us – regardless of color the color of our skin – are literally at the mercy of anyone with a badge and a gun.

We have an authoritarian problem. Not a race problem – though race is being used to distract us from that fact.

Racist AGWs do exist, of course. Just like the WuFlu. But in both cases the reality has been grossly exaggerated to manipulate, terrify and divide and demoralize us. The threat presented by Wuflu was – is – incidental. The threat posed by government using WuFlu has been catastrophic.

Similarly, while there are racist AGWs, it is the AGW himself (or herself) that’s the inherently dangerous creature – like the rattlesnake some backwoods people dance with in order to test their faith.

Whether the AGW dislikes you on account of your skin is far less relevant than what the AGW can do to you, regardless of your skin – because of his (or her) almost limitless authority.

Even in a best-case scenario – an AGW who isn’t an outright sadist looking to hurt/kill you – the essence of the threat is the same. All AGWs have effectively unlimited power to do as they like to any of us, anytime they like. The law doesn’t protect us.

It shields them.

This ugly reality hangs over every interaction between an AGW and a “civilian.”

We all know it. Who feels “safe” when they look in the rearview and see an AGW behind them? It is because we know that at any moment – at the whim of the AGW behind the wheel – those lights might come on and we’ll be forced to “pull over” – even if we haven’t violated any law – because AGWs have the power to make us and we are required to defer to their authority.

This ought to tell people something.

The “good cop” is like the Social Security “contribution” – an oxymoron. He is “good” to the extent that he doesn’t use the essentially unlimited authority he has; that he refrains from enforcing the myriad petty and not-so-petty laws he has at his disposal to ruin your day, empty your wallet and perhaps end your life.   

That he won’t scream at you to get on the ground, now! for hesitating to obey his order to hand over your ID, just because he demanded it. That he won’t just take the $5,000 in cash he found in the glovebox of your car, which you had planned to use to buy the motorcycle you were on your way to check out when you got “pulled over” for not wearing a seatbelt.

Nothing restrains AGWs but themselves.

That kind of power is dangerous, intoxicating and corrupting. It is very hard to resist the rip tide of an unequal balance of power when it tilts your way.

That it is not abused more often is the wonder.

----------


## pcosmar

*Our Lives Don’t Matter*

Only to our Creator.

I have known this for years.

I signed papers relieving the State for any responsibility for my "protection",, while inside a Max Security Prison.
it is a matter of record.

I have no illusion of safety,,
I'm not safe.

I'm just not as Dangerous as they say.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*75  year old Martin Gugino*


*Trump tweet*



> _Buffalo protester shoved by Police could be an ANTIFA provocateur. 75  year old Martin Gugino was pushed away after appearing to scan police  communications in order to black out the equipment. @OANN
>   I watched, he fell harder than was pushed. Was aiming scanner. Could be a set up?_



Relational

If Somali-American rapper ASAP Rocky had same music/lyrics but looked like rapper Vanilla Ice, would Trump administration have threatened Sweden for his immediate release?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Keith Vidal

----------


## Anti Federalist

Would you mind not "thread shifting" this?

Martin Gugino wasn't killed, and the point of this thread has nothing at all to do with whether Orange Man Bad, Orange Man Good or Orange Man Is an Agent of The Jews...or whatever the hell you're always rambling about.

This thread is a direct rebuttal to the Marxist narrative that "white privilege" prevents police from killing white people, when the *fact* is just the opposite, more whites are killed by cops than blacks, and until *that* is realized, no real or positive change will take place.

Cluttering it up with irrelevancies distracts from that message.





> *75  year old Martin Gugino*
> 
> 
> *Trump tweet*
> 
> 
> 
> Relational
> 
> If Somali-American rapper ASAP Rocky had same music/lyrics but looked like rapper Vanilla Ice, would Trump administration have threatened Sweden for his immediate release?

----------


## DamianTV

Ya know, if George Floyd was not breaking the law (use counterfeit money), the cops would not have been called on him to begin with, he would not have gotten himself killed!

*George Floyd did this to himself!*

(remember that common theme?)

----------


## Dr.3D

> Ya know, if George Floyd was not breaking the law (use counterfeit money), the cops would not have been called on him to begin with, he would not have gotten himself killed!
> 
> *George Floyd did this to himself!*
> 
> (remember that common theme?)


Then again, if you had been given a fake $20 bill in change and didn't notice it, you may have found yourself in his shoes.

----------


## SeanTX

I saw a bit of ABC World News Tonight and they brought up a couple of "I can't breathe" cases from 2019 where a suspect died. Probably at least 20 or more whites died in those circumstances, but of course, the ones they showed were ones involving black suspects. 

(Only) black lives matter ...

----------


## SeanTX

> Ya know, if George Floyd was not breaking the law (use counterfeit money), the cops would not have been called on him to begin with, he would not have gotten himself killed!
> 
> *George Floyd did this to himself!*
> 
> (remember that common theme?)


Yeah, someone here said that about Kelly Thomas

----------


## Ender

> Then again, if you had been given a fake $20 bill in change and didn't notice it, you may have found yourself in his shoes.


Exactly. And all this happened over a stupid $20 bill- which was "suspected" of being counterfeit.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Homer Wilson

----------


## AngryCanadian

Who cares? they are white supremacists < "Far Leftists"

----------


## Anti Federalist

White cop tunes up on restrained white man having mental issues, while black cops stand guard and cover for him.

They all also lied on the reports about this.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Erik Scott

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Attachment 7561
> 
> Erik Scott


Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Devon Guilford

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Savannah Hill

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Mark Parkinson

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Zachary Hammond

----------


## nikcers

There are two types of people they are the same race. There are $#@!s and people who are not $#@!s. The $#@!s one day decided that they were going to work together to burn down their village because someone was an $#@! to them. The problem started when it became socially acceptable to be an $#@! because its taboo to not allow it. One day a bigger $#@! will come along and you guys are $#@!ed.

LOL censored a.sshole i rest my case.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Jack Yantis.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Joshua Cloud

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Austin Reeves

----------


## Anti Federalist

And that's all for today...there are thousands just like this...many of whom I'd forgotten, but now recall, and it makes me sick to wade through them all again.

Not nearly as sick as watching the chance to actually do something about this, *finally* to see some pushback and have it all reduced to nothing but ethnic Marxist revolution.

----------


## SeanTX

I heard Houston police Chief Art Acevedo interviewed the other day -- not a word said or asked by the interviewer about Dennis Tuttle and his wife, killed by the drug squad led by a corrupt black detective. Though the interviewer did take him to task for using the 'seemingly racist' term  "gypsy cops."

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I heard Houston police Chief Art Acevedo interviewed the other day -- not a word said or asked by the interviewer about Dennis Tuttle and his wife, killed by the drug squad led by a corrupt black detective. Though the interviewer did take him to task for using the 'seemingly racist' term  "gypsy cops."





> Charlamagne said, “you know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to A white man.”




Dennis Tuttle and Rhogena Nicholas




> Though the interviewer did take him to task for using the 'seemingly racist' term  "gypsy cops."


Jesus...these people have lost their minds

Tuttle and Nicholas' killer, Gerald Goines:



Where were the Marxist mobs when it took *9 months* for charges to be filed against Goines?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “you know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to A white man.”




Brian Claunch

----------


## wizardwatson

> Charlamagne said, You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldnt have happened to a white man.


The Hodgetwins disagree.  Love these guys.  If you haven't seen AF, think you'll like this video.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Thanks WW.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “you know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to A white man.”




Donald Scott

----------


## Dr.3D

> 


They are not being paid to listen to facts.

----------


## nikcers



----------


## Anti Federalist

> They are not being paid to listen to facts.


Think they'll have any problem burning you out of your home in Phase II?

----------


## Dr.3D

> Think they'll have any problem burning you out of your home in Phase II?


They better come in force and be well armed.

----------


## Mach

> They are not being paid to listen to facts.


It's way worse than being paid, it is a personal feeling that they really believe in (brainwashed)....... reminds me of the Godfather........ 




And just like in Cuba, it just goes to show, just because you really feel something and believe in it, doesn't mean you are right.


+/-

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> ETA - Keep in mind that, unless I made an error (point it out if I did) *EVERY SINGLE ONE* of the cases that follow were the result of a violent, militarized police encounter that was initiated by a case of mistaken identity, a "welfare check", a case of mental distress or a low level misdemeanor or traffic stop.
> 
> None were the result of a shootout with violent, armed felons.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> So says Limbaugh.
> 
> ...


Granted media  can be often hypocritical and quite possibe that may have unholy motives behind suppressing 'police brutality' aspect of this story and trying to make it entirely about race.  But what is the take away of this discussion? Because police brutality cases are not uniformply highlighted or protested by media/street movements/political leaders ( like  Pelosi, Biden,Trump, FLOTUS, Trump daughter etc), calls for reforming police as a result of this case should be dismissed because many other cases had been ignored by media/above cited political leaders/activism groups?
If one is against police state/excessive brutality  that impacts all segments of  society, what is to gain for the cause by highlighting 'disproportion' in response this time/almost universal support for police reform?

Limbaugh lacks credibility on this issue, he has lengthy track record of championing global police state policies of Bush-Cheney led globalists wars profiteers machine and even TODAY supprts one of the biggest champions of police militarization (Trump reinstated Police militarization, Military gear given to cops tripled last year). Who knows, maybe he thinks many of the brutality examples listed above are like 'frat party' scenes as he had claimed after leaks about abu ghraib prison abuses.

Sudden rise of threads with the term "white" in the aftermath of George Floyd's police torture killing appears to reinforce media's "its solely race issue" narrative actually and can undermine "police brutality" angle that impacts people across the baord.


That said, race is an important factor even today even if not as much as it used to be historically. An argument that people of color still suffer disproportinally due to racial biases/profiling is quite credible despite current atmosphere in US and historic elections of progressive liberal pro-diversity leaders like Obama/Trump by both major parties.


 *How Police Became Paramilitaries*

    Michael Shank                    


Ricardo  Arduengo/AFP via Getty ImagesA  police officer armed with a  semi-automatic carbine watching from an  armored vehicle during a rally  protesting the death in police custody of  George Floyd, Miami, Florida,  May 31, 2020 

Military might has always paraded in America’s streets.  But it wasn’t  until this century that it became an often daily  presence. In the  2000s, local law enforcement agencies began to adopt  the type of  military equipment more frequently used in a war zone:  everything from  armored personnel carriers and tanks,  with 360-degree  rotating machine gun turrets, to grenade launchers,  drones, assault  weapons, and more. Today, billions of dollars’ worth of  military  equipment—most used, some new—has been transferred to civilian  police  departments. As the ACLU has documented, this has led to the  militarization of American policing.

Law enforcement has, in fact, been training for a moment like  this—specifically by learning techniques and tactics from Israeli  military services. As Amnesty International has documented,  law  enforcement officials from as far afield as Florida, New Jersey,   Pennsylvania, California, Arizona, Connecticut, New York, Maryland,   Massachusetts, North Carolina, Georgia, Washington state, and the D.C.   Capitol have traveled to Israel for such training. These  programs,  according to research backed  by Jewish Voice for Peace,  focus on exchanging methods of “mass  surveillance, racial profiling,  and suppression of protest and dissent.”  The 2018 report has prompted  some cities, such as Durham,  North Carolina, to oppose police training  with Israeli security  partners because of concerns about “subsequent  harms to communities of  color” in the US.

https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2020/0...aramilitaries/

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That said, race is an important factor even today even if not as much as it used to be historically. An argument that people of color still suffer disproportinally due to racial biases/profiling is quite credible despite current atmosphere in US and historic elections of progressive liberal pro-diversity leaders like Obama/Trump by both major parties.


That has been debunked twenty different ways.

Whites are more likely to be killed by cops than blacks.

Period.

Any attempt to shift this to an ethnic issue as opposed to a training/mindset issue is clouding the point and will not lead to positive results.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> That has been debunked twenty different ways.
> 
> *Whites are more likely to be killed by cops than blacks.*
> 
> Period.
> 
> Any attempt to shift this to an ethnic issue as opposed to a training/mindset issue is clouding the point and will not lead to positive results.


There are stats showing that, relative to population?

Recall reading somewhere while back that 80% of US prison population was african-american/hispanic, not sure though how accurate were such reports then or what was the incarceration today that may offer additional clues to any systemic biases/inequities. Granted that would be simplistic metric and other are other complex demographic, economic factors for any crime/incarceration rates review.

BTW, do you support those who have been peacefully protesting and calling for police reforms after the video of torture killing of George Floyd in MN surfaced few days ago?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> There are stats showing that, relative to population?


Yes, in the OP of this thread, among other places.

I've posted them numerous times, where the numbers have been crunched every conceivable way.




> BTW, do you support those who have been peacefully protesting and calling for police reforms after the video of torture killing of George Floyd in MN surfaced few days ago?


Not only do I support that idea in principle, I support the idea of resisting, with force, the police state and it's agents.

What is happening is something I have been hollering for, for years now.

But the fact is I take no pleasure in it at all.

Once this issue got tinged with ethnic overtones, once it became Black vs. Blue rather than Blue vs. All of Us, and in turn was hijacked by the Marxists and Jacobins to foment and fuel *their* revolution, it has become clear that what will replace cops has nothing at all to do with expanding liberty and individual freedom, but will end up being *worse.*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Once this issue got tinged with ethnic overtones, once it became Black vs. Blue rather than Blue vs. All of Us, and in turn was hijacked by the Marxists and Jacobins to foment and fuel *their* revolution, it has become clear that what will replace cops has nothing at all to do with expanding liberty and individual freedom, but will end up being *worse.*


And *here's* what coming to replace cops:

----------


## Anti Globalist

https://twitter.com/MAL_IS_BAD_/stat...35001945001989

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> ...
> 
> What is happening is something I have been hollering for, for years now.
> 
> But the fact is I take no pleasure in it at all.
> 
> Once this issue got tinged with ethnic overtones, once it became Black vs. Blue rather than Blue vs. All of Us, and in turn was hijacked by the Marxists and Jacobins to foment and fuel *their* revolution, it has become clear that what will replace cops has nothing at all to do with expanding liberty and individual freedom, but will end up being *worse.*


Thanks for clarifying your stance. 
If you are opposed to police state/brutality and recent liberal leaning groups led campaign led to police reforms like this Trump executive order, won't that be a step in the better direction even if motives of these groups may not be pro-liberty necessarily:

Trump police executive order seeks to limit chokeholds


Not just marxists are driving this, people close to power (POTUS Trump, FLOTUS, GOP leaders, President's daughters, senior White HOuse advisors etc) are also saying many of exact same things that these BLM protests leaders are saying. But none of them have talked about brutality cases like posted in this thread.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Not just marxists are driving this, people close to power (POTUS Trump, FLOTUS, GOP leaders, President's daughters, senior White HOuse advisors etc) are also saying many of exact same things that these BLM protests leaders are saying. But none of them have talked about brutality cases like posted in this thread.


Marxists inside and outside government.

Unless I'm mistaken, I saw no white families at that Rose Garden signing ceremony today.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Charles "Gage" Lorentz

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




John Albers

----------


## DamianTV

If what happened to George Floyd wasnt plastered all over every channel of the MSM, we wouldnt have had any riots.

If what happened to George Floyd had happened to a white guy and WAS plastered all over every channel of the MSM, we also wouldnt have had any riots.

----------


## nikcers

> If what happened to George Floyd wasnt plastered all over every channel of the MSM, we wouldnt have had any riots.
> 
> If what happened to George Floyd had happened to a white guy and WAS plastered all over every channel of the MSM, we also wouldnt have had any riots.


If George Floyd had not died we wouldn't be talking about police reform. There are shootings in big cities all of the time because people dont feel safe calling the police. People feel like they're not there to protect them so they join gangs for protection. The gangs dont get cleaned up because its not profitable to cure crime in a for profit police system. There needs to be a solution because the amount of people dying from lack of safety in their own neighborhoods is too high. I spoke to someone who walks with a limp for life because he got shot walking to the store in his neighborhood. If this can't be solved at the local level than we should solve it at the national level. Most of the time they join gangs because there are no opportunities or good education for them to get work. These cities fail because of local and national politics. When we crash the economies nationally by creating incentives for people to buy houses they cant afford these people are the ones suffering. We need to bring the American dream back into these cities. We could do that by bringing manufacturing back here and offering vocational training for growing industries that will make it more profitable and fun for them to work and live good lives. These cities were destroyed internally while we were fighting wars overseas. These people were eating the cost. We should lift these people so they are no longer dying for us to live better. We can invade other countries to solve problems we need to invade our cities that have been neglected.

----------


## nikcers

I think unlimited illegal immigration is a big thing affecting a lot of poor and lower income communities in America. This is where people cant find good work because there are people coming here making the cost of living go up and wages stagnate when there are even jobs available.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Daniel Fuller

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Jared Lakey

----------


## Danke



----------


## Danke



----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Ryan Whitaker

----------


## Anti Federalist

I wonder if a single one of the names in this thread will be on their helmets?

I'd be curious to see...



* NFL to Allow Players to Wear Decals Bearing Names of People Killed in Police-Involved Incidents on Their Helmets*

https://www.takimag.com/article/it-i...gro-loved-him/

Dylan Gwinn 21 Jul 2020

For the first time, the NFL will allow players to display the names or initials of people killed in altercations with the police on their helmets.

According to Michael McCarthy of Front Office Sports:

    The NFL’s 1,700-plus players will likely be invited to wear helmet decals bearing the names or initials of police violence victims and systemic racism, sources told Front Office Sports.

    The league office is working with the NFL Players Association to compile a list of names in time for the start of the regular seasons, which is currently scheduled to begin on September 10, said sources. The players will provide the names.

    However, these on-uniform tributes would likely only appear on helmets, not jerseys, as previously thought, said sources.

    George Floyd, Breonna Taylor. Eric Garner, Michael Brown, and Tamir Rice are just some of the people who are expected to be mentioned on the individual tribute decals.

According to the NFL Network’s Steve Wyche, the choice of which decals to wear will be left open to individual players. The players could also decide to wear the names of officers who have died in the line of duty, according to the report.

The NBA will also enact a similar uniform rule change which will allow players to wear the names of those who died in police-involved incidents.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Daniel Harris

----------


## Anti Globalist

I haven't told any liberals any stories of these white people getting murdered by cops.  If I did, they'd probably deny it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I haven't told any liberals any stories of these white people getting murdered by cops.  If I did, they'd probably deny it.


Of course they would...once it registered what you were telling them, they'd just scream, like Pod People.

----------


## shakey1

> If what happened to George Floyd wasnt plastered all over every channel of the MSM, we wouldnt have had any riots.
> 
> If what happened to George Floyd had happened to a white guy and WAS plastered all over every channel of the MSM, we also wouldnt have had any riots.


That’s Saint George to you.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Duncan Lemp

(An activist for gun right rights and liberty ideals - Shame on me for not even *seeing* his murder by cops back in March of this year. Of course, this never *happened*, because white privilege. - AF)

----------


## Anti Federalist

And if *I* had been in that interview with CtG and the rest of his crew, here's what *I* would have said:

(AF pulls out an overflowing file of all these dead white people killed by cops) -

You just said that what happened happened to George Floyd would not, repeat *NOT* have happened if Floyd was white.

Here, look at this guy, Kelly Thomas, beaten to death by "cops of color"...look at Nick Christie, gassed and maced until dead in the jailhouse "Devil's Chair"...look at Tony Timpa, killed by cops in the *exact same way that George Floyd was killed*, by chokehold by knee on the back of the neck...look at them, *you sons of bitches*...one after another after another after *another*. (AF slams file after file after file down on the desk)

Almost none of these people got justice, in almost every case the cops responsible were put back on the street...just like what happens when the cops kill a black person.

Getting the system to change requires a Herculean effort that actually was starting to work.

But along came you $#@!s...you just *had* to make it all about race and your incessant need to whine, complain and bitch about how bad you got it cuz yer *black*. 

*News flash: the great majority of the misery you and your people suffer under is of your own doing.*

*And because of that, needed reforms like "de-militarization", repeal of qualified immunity, dropping of Circular Force Continuum training which were very close to being put into place, are now lost in the clamor of rioting, and Marxist demands from both militant blacks and feeble gender confused whites.*

*$#@!!*

I'm outta here...I got nothing more to say to you people.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




John Livingston

----------


## Occam's Banana

Paging Charlamagne tha God ... paging Charlamagne tha God ... white courtesy phone for Charlamagne tha God ...

*AR - ‘I Can’t Breathe’: Cops Taser, Kneel, Stand On Man Until He Dies*

----------


## tebowlives

> If George Floyd had not died we wouldn't be talking about police reform. There are shootings in big cities all of the time because people dont feel safe calling the police. People feel like they're not there to protect them so they join gangs for protection. The gangs dont get cleaned up because its not profitable to cure crime in a for profit police system. There needs to be a solution because the amount of people dying from lack of safety in their own neighborhoods is too high. I spoke to someone who walks with a limp for life because he got shot walking to the store in his neighborhood. If this can't be solved at the local level than we should solve it at the national level. Most of the time they join gangs because there are no opportunities or good education for them to get work. These cities fail because of local and national politics. When we crash the economies nationally by creating incentives for people to buy houses they cant afford these people are the ones suffering. We need to bring the American dream back into these cities. We could do that by bringing manufacturing back here and offering vocational training for growing industries that will make it more profitable and fun for them to work and live good lives. These cities were destroyed internally while we were fighting wars overseas. These people were eating the cost. We should lift these people so they are no longer dying for us to live better. We can invade other countries to solve problems we need to invade our cities that have been neglected.


The gangs don't get cleaned up because too many are raised in single parent families

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> I wonder if a single one of the names in this thread will be on their helmets?
> 
> I'd be curious to see...
> 
> 
> 
> * NFL to Allow Players to Wear Decals Bearing Names of People Killed in Police-Involved Incidents on Their Helmets*
> ...


Neither would be Miriam Carey's name there.

Race could be a factor but it's smaller factor lately.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Paging Charlamagne tha God ... paging Charlamagne tha God ... _white_ courtesy phone for Charlamagne tha God ...
> 
> *AR - ‘I Can’t Breathe’: Cops Taser, Kneel, Stand On Man Until He Dies*


Racist.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I'd like to see this thread get continue to get bumped until the end of the year.

----------


## Anti Federalist

blimp

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Charles "Gage" Lorentz





> *'Justice for George Floyd': Donald Trump's Youngest Daughter Supports Black Lives Matter Protests*
> 
> 
> Tiffany  Trump shareda post seeking justice for George Floyd on  Instagram amid  the 'Black Lives Matter' protest | Image credit: Reuters
> 
> *Last Updated:* June 4, 2020





> *Trump: Americans will honor memory of George Floyd*
> May 29, 2020


While media can have a mind of its own depending on Mega donors preferred narratives, Political culture messaging tone is set at the top. Generally speaking, vast majority of political talks man on the street would hear about would be on the topics that President and Dems leader would focus on in national media usually in close concert with media owners/ media owners employees.

If you can find answer to the question "why Trump, Tiffany Trump, Ivanka Trump, Biden , Pelosi did not mention Lorentz name or issues statement honoring memory of Lorentz", big part of answer to this discussion question will be found.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> While media can have a mind of its own depending on Mega donors preferred narratives, Political culture messaging tone is set at the top. Generally speaking, vast majority of political talks man on the street would hear about would be on the topics that President and Dems leader would focus on in national media usually in close concert with media owners/ media owners employees.
> 
> If you can find answer to the question "why Trump, Tiffany Trump, Ivanka Trump, Biden , Pelosi did not mention Lorentz name or issues statement honoring memory of Lorentz", big part of answer to this discussion question will be found.


Trump is, as far as I know, the only major political "leader" to state the truth about this subject.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Bump for more stories of white people getting murdered by police.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Bump for more stories of white people getting murdered by police.


Getting harder to do, as listings increasingly move toward only listing blacks.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




David Michael Novak

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Nathan Thoe

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Ryan Whitaker


It's video footage like the following that made me back away from this whole issue.
 @jmdrake - you need to see this.

----------


## jmdrake

> It's video footage like the following that made me back away from this whole issue.
>  @jmdrake - you need to see this.


And on *THAT* note....I'm taking a break from your videos.  I don't know how anybody sleeps after watching that.

----------


## Danke

> It's video footage like the following that made me back away from this whole issue.
>  @jmdrake - you need to see this.


Cops or anyone comes to my door, I won't come to the door.  I  "might" be firing from other locations with a Ar-10.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> And on *THAT* note....I'm taking a break from your videos.  I don't know how anybody sleeps after watching that.


Woman who just witnessed cops murder her man: "Can I please just go be with him and see if he's OK?"

$#@! cop: "Ummm, nah, I'm pretty sure he's not OK."

Additional facts: 

1 - The $#@! neighbor that called the cops initially, later admitted that he heard no "domestic incident". He was just pissed because they were being noisy playing video games. Hot vice grips to that guys nuts are too good for him.

2 - The $#@! cops were in a lousy mood and bitching about the call to begin with.

----------


## jmdrake

> Woman who just witnessed cops murder her man: "Can I please just go be with him and see if he's OK?"
> 
> $#@! cop: "Ummm, nah, I'm pretty sure he's not OK."
> 
> Additional facts: 
> 
> 1 - The $#@! neighbor that called the cops initially, later admitted that he heard no "domestic incident". He was just pissed because they were being noisy playing video games. Hot vice grips to that guys nuts are too good for him.
> 
> 2 - The $#@! cops were in a lousy mood and bitching about the call to begin with.


I just posted a Ryan Whitaker video that includes the 911 call on Farcebook with the following comment.

_#ryanwhitaker Say his name.  Police brutality is not black and white.  #alllivesprotected_

#alllivesprotected in my new hashtag for police brutality.  Some people who use #alllivesmatter are just trying to deflect from police brutality instead of dealing with it in a race neutral way.  And the police motto "Serve and Protect" is supposed to extend to everybody.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I just posted a Ryan Whitaker video that includes the 911 call on Farcebook with the following comment.
> 
> _#ryanwhitaker Say his name.  Police brutality is not black and white.  #alllivesprotected_
> 
> #alllivesprotected in my new hashtag for police brutality.  Some people who use #alllivesmatter are just trying to deflect from police brutality instead of dealing with it in a race neutral way.  And the police motto "Serve and Protect" is supposed to extend to everybody.


Thank you.

I hope that your outreach, especially in the black community, does some good.

----------


## phill4paul

> I just posted a Ryan Whitaker video that includes the 911 call on Farcebook with the following comment.
> 
> _#ryanwhitaker Say his name.  Police brutality is not black and white.  #alllivesprotected_
> 
> *#alllivesprotected* in my new hashtag for police brutality.  Some people who use #alllivesmatter are just trying to deflect from police brutality instead of dealing with it in a race neutral way.  And the police motto "Serve and Protect" is supposed to extend to everybody.


  I like that. Hope it becomes a "thing." doubt it will. But, good on you.

----------


## CCTelander

> Woman who just witnessed cops murder her man: "Can I please just go be with him and see if he's OK?"
> 
> $#@! cop: "Ummm, nah, I'm pretty sure he's not OK."
> 
> Additional facts: 
> 
> 1 - The $#@! neighbor that called the cops initially, later admitted that he heard no "domestic incident". He was just pissed because they were being noisy playing video games. Hot vice grips to that guys nuts are too good for him.
> 
> 2 - The $#@! cops were in a lousy mood and bitching about the call to begin with.



This goes here, just as a reminder:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Ever-Received

----------


## jmdrake

> Thank you.
> 
> I hope that your outreach, especially in the black community, does some good.





> I like that. Hope it becomes a "thing." doubt it will. But, good on you.


As Bartles and James used to say "Thank you for your support!"  (Seriously)

----------


## tod evans

*Murder suspect, 3 others in custody after 17-year-old girl found dead near Raleigh Bojangles*

https://abc11.com/veronica-baker-lee...deans/6377218/



RALEIGH (WTVD) -- Raleigh police have charged and arrested four people in connection with the death of 17-year-old Veronica Baker.

Wednesday morning, Raleigh police told ABC11 that 17-year-old Devin Cordell Jones was in custody on murder charges. Jones' picture has not been released at this time.

Warrants showed that three other people had been arrested for trying to drive Jones out of the state to avoid arrest.

Those three, Keyshara Michelle Deans, 19, Nezyiha Zamir Collins, 19, and Tyreek Qumay Rogers, 18, were arrested and charged with felony accessory after the fact to murder.

In court on Wednesday, Collins and Rogers were given $500,000 bond. The judge said they could face up to 19 years in prison if convicted.

Deans was given $1 million bond because she already had previous charges against her related to an incident on June 22. In addition to the felony accessory after the fact to murder charge, she's also facing charges of felony attempting to obtain property by false pretenses, misdemeanor possession of stolen goods, felony financial card theft, misdemeanor contributing to delinquency of juvenile, misdemeanor conspiracy and financial card fraud.

Baker's body was found shot inside a vehicle in a Raleigh Bojangles' parking lot on Saturday night.

Raleigh Police Department released the 911 call from Saturday night when Baker was found dead.

The call was made around 8 p.m. on August 15 from the Bojangles located on Jones Sausage Road.

"This is crazy man," the caller can be heard saying. "Man, this is not good right here."

The caller told the 911 operator that the teen was unresponsive in her car in the restaurant's parking lot.

The car had its door wide open and it was still running.

"She's not breathing. I've tried to shake her," he said. "No response, no nothing."

Bojangles management said it is cooperating with police and has handed over surveillance video.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Bijan Ghaisar

----------


## Mach

> It's video footage like the following that made me back away from this whole issue.
>  @jmdrake - you need to see this.


This one is even worse, Body Cam 2..... they need to start hiring men that can control themselves.

 Body cams start at 4:18

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is  what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”


Drew Edwards

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfDvbTDVpNU

----------


## tod evans

13 years old, video at lnk.



*
‘Tell my mom I love her’: Salt Lake City police release body cam footage of cops shooting 13yo autistic boy 11 times*

https://www.rt.com/usa/501346-utah-p...-autistic-boy/

Police in Salt Lake City, Utah, have released harrowing bodycam footage that shows officers chasing and eventually shooting a 13-year-old boy 11 times, after being called to the scene by the child’s mother.
On September 4, police were called by the suspect’s mother, who said her son, who has Asperger’s Syndrome, was experiencing a “violent psychological issue.”

When officers arrived on the scene, the woman, identified as Golda Barton, told officers her son did not like police and might be armed with an imitation firearm. Footage released on Monday shows what happened next. 

Barton asked for a crisis intervention team member to be dispatched, after her son, Linden Cameron, had threatened to shoot one of her co-workers.

“He reacts to the outfits and everything like that,” she tells officers in the video. “He sees a badge and he automatically thinks, like, you’re going to kill him or he has to defend himself.”

The boy’s grandfather had been shot dead by police in Nevada in January, after he allegedly threatened a neighbour with a gun. Linden had also reportedly had a previous violent altercation with the police. 

“If it’s a psych problem and [the mom] is out of the house, I don’t see why we should even approach, in my opinion ... I’m not about to get in a shooting because [the boy] is upset – sorry,” one officer can be heard saying on the recording. “Especially when he hates cops,” another agrees. 

Barton informed officers she believed her son might have a replica firearm, but said she wasn’t sure whether it was a toy or a pellet gun. “I don’t believe it’s a real gun,” she said. However, in the video, Linden can be heard telling pursuing police, “I have a gun!”

Officers yelled, and chased after Linden, demolishing part of a fence during the pursuit, before catching up to him and opening fire after he ignored repeated commands to stop. 

They said no weapons were recovered from the scene and that Linden was shot in the “shoulder, both ankles, intestines and bladder.”

“Tell my mom I love her,” Linden can be heard saying, after he slumps to the ground, riddled with bullets. “I don’t feel good.” 

A GoFundMe campaign has been started to help finance his medical expenses. 

Salt Lake City Mayor Erin Mendenhall and Salt Lake Police Chief Mike Brown declined to directly address the content of the videos published, citing multiple ongoing investigations as reason for discretion. 

“[As] the mother of a 14-year-old boy, I am profoundly heartbroken, and I am frustrated,” Mayor Mendenhall said. 

The officer who shot him remains on paid leave pending investigation. A total of three separate investigations into the use of deadly force – by the local district attorney’s office, and the police department’s civilian review board and internal affairs division – are underway. 

“We are facing a mental health crisis in this country, with a void of resources for those in crisis. And make no mistake, this is a crisis,” Chief Brown said.

Henceforth, all body cam footage will be released on the police department’s social media channels without the need for freedom of information requests or press conferences, the mayor confirmed.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Linden Cameron

----------


## Anti Federalist

bump for @flightlesskiwi

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> That's what is so frustrating...there was actually progress being made and police killings are/were declining.
> 
> By removing the focus from the training and the militarized mindset that cops are soldiers behind enemy lines under constant threat of enemy attack and that their fellow citizens are enemy combatants to be neutralized, by turning instead to "you're all just racists" just utterly foils the whole effort and puts you right back to square one.
> 
> That's the purpose of this thread, to dismiss that idea.



So many thoughts.  

Obviously, no, there will be no post-modern critical legal theory upper class ideologue academia-driven riots or looting for the police-murdered white "folk".  Nobody will say these peoples' names-- and it may well be here soon that you will get hit with a fine if you do. 

The ship has been steered in the direction of social justice.  Sure, the ship is pretty much the oil tanker off the coast of Mauritius (grounded on a reef, broken in half by the ocean, leaking its crude cargo).  But the left is legitimately (and has) been putting all of its eggs in the basket of identity politics for a long, long time, so there's absolutely a whole new level of manufactured pain headed our direction. 

We all know this, but I'll write it anyway: identity politics is a bitch when it comes to system of government that is supposedly based on individual rights.  It occurs to me that the anti-federalists were actually fighting that idea  ?

There really is nothing new under the sun.  Except maybe twitter.  That $#@! is bananas.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

https://www.kansascity.com/news/loca...246984872.html

Video shows traffic stop, fatal shooting of Sedalia woman by Missouri deputy in June
BY ANNA SPOERRE AND  KATIE BERNARD

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Scarborough: If U.S. Capitol Rioters Had Been Black ‘They Would Have Been Shot in the Face and Killed’*

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...ce-and-killed/

Trent Baker 18 Jan 2021

MSNBC’s “Morning Joe” host Joe Scarborough sounded off on the riot at the U.S. Capitol earlier this month by a group of President Donald Trump supporters on Monday as he highlighted the efforts by civil rights icon Martin Luther King, Jr.

After saying the country has made “extraordinary progress” when it comes to race, Scarborough doubled down on his belief that had the group of rioters that breached the capitol consisted of black people or Muslims, “they would have been shot” and incarcerated.

“As I said just last week, if those rioters had been from Anacostia, if they had been black, they would have been shot in the face and killed,” Scarborough asserted. “If they had been organizing a protest to disrupt the election and had bragged about that protest coming on December 6, there never would have been a protest. You know why? They would have never gone the permits, and security would have been so tough that the first 15 people coming together talking about insurrection if they were black, they would have been beaten and dragged off to jail.”

“And I will say, again, if they had been Muslim, they would have been shot and sent to Gitmo,” he continued. “So, we have made extraordinary progress. And yet, here we have staring in our face another example of how police officers, at least at the Capitol on that day, treated white people differently than they would have treated black people, Hispanics, how they would have treated Muslims differently. And that look is a look that black Americans say they see every day.”

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Joe Scarborough said, "If U.S. Capitol rioters had been black they would have been shot in the face and killed".





> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Ashli Babbit - The only true fatality of the Capital Hill "riots", who was an unarmed white protester, shot in the face by cops.

----------


## phill4paul

> *Scarborough: If U.S. Capitol Rioters Had Been Black ‘They Would Have Been Shot in the Face and Killed’*
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...ce-and-killed/
> 
> Trent Baker 18 Jan 2021
> 
> MSNBC’s “Morning Joe” host Joe Scarborough sounded off on the riot at the U.S. Capitol earlier this month by a group of President Donald Trump supporters on Monday as he highlighted the efforts by civil rights icon Martin Luther King, Jr.
> 
> After saying the country has made “extraordinary progress” when it comes to race, Scarborough doubled down on his belief that had the group of rioters that breached the capitol consisted of black people or Muslims, “they would have been shot” and incarcerated.
> ...


  #sayhername

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”






Ed Minguela

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”




Trevor Seever

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Charlamagne said, You know what white privilege is? White privilege is  what happened to George Floyd wouldnt have happened to a white man.


Anthony Cano

*Cop Chases Down Teen for No Bicycle Light, Shoots Him in Back as He Lies Facedown on Ground*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIp_QHm9Ge8

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”

----------


## SeanTX

> Ashli Babbit - The only true fatality of the Capital Hill "riots", who was an unarmed white protester, shot in the face by cops.


I believe there was another "protestor" who was shoved to his death by a Capitol police officer as he was trying to climb up onto a balcony where a lot of others already were  -- not certain though

If I'm remembering right and that did happen, that seems even more egregious than the shooting was

----------


## Anti Federalist

*‘The Nation’ on Derek Chauvin Jury: System Set up by Whites to ‘Go Free’ for Killing Black People*

https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/...-black-people/

Joshua Klein 14 Mar 2021

The Nation published an article Thursday blasting the “deeply flawed” jury selection process for the trial of Derek Chauvin, the former Minneapolis police officer accused of killing George Floyd, asserting the jury system “set up by white people” allows “white people [to] go free when they kill black people.”

The piece, penned by Nation justice correspondent Elie Mystal and titled “The Acquittal of Derek Chauvin Has Already Begun,” carries a sub-headline which claims the jury selection process “shows how the cop who killed George Floyd can, and likely will, win.” The article begins by stating Chauvin need not be referred to as having “allegedly” killed George Floyd, because the author “saw it.”

Mystal (pictured) laments that a jury, “comprised mainly of white people,” will decide whether “killing a black man should be a crime,” and then proclaims a trial should not even be necessary. 

“In a reasonable world, this trial would be perfunctory,” he writes. “Hell, in a reasonable world, there wouldn’t even be a trial: Chauvin would have accepted some kind of plea deal.”

Mystal openly states white cops, for the most part, can easily get away with murdering black people.

“But we don’t live in a reasonable world—we live in a white one,” he writes. “Chauvin is white, and he’s a cop. And his victim was black. In most situations, that’s all you need to get away with murder.”

Prejudging the case as a matter of clear-cut racism leading to Floyd’s death, Mystal claims any potential arguments in Chauvin’s defense by his attorneys are “ludicrous.” 

*“Floyd is dead because he was black, and Chauvin figured it was okay to choke a black person to death,” he writes.* 

Mystal then claims, due to his belief black people and white people should be treated the same, he would not be permitted by the “white”-run system to be part of the jury.

“He will not be judged by me or anybody like me,” Mystal writes. “I’m not ‘impartial’ about whether black people should be treated with the same basic human dignity as white people. According to the white people who run this system, that makes me too ‘biased’ to sit on Chauvin’s jury.”

Declaring the jury system “set up by white people” must fail in order to allow for justice, Mystal claims its primary functions include letting “white people go free when they kill black people.”

Mystal continues by stereotyping whites and arguing they are unable to provide a just decision.

“Chauvin will be tried in front of a jury composed predominately of white people who haven’t yet made up their minds on the whole violent police brutality question,” he writes. “You know the people I’m talking about**: the ‘maybe all lives should matter?’ folks.”

Claiming jury selection is “deeply flawed” and only the “least-informed” and uneducated will serve as the jury, Mystal states “the system” will label its unjust verdict as just.

“The system will trot out 12 of the least-informed people it can find, people who didn’t even bother to fully educate themselves on why there was a massive uprising of black people throughout the country all summer,” he writes. “And then that system will call their judgment ‘justice.’”

Mystal further asserts the very jury questionnaire is geared to covertly “weed out anybody black.” 

Only if you “buy” into the “false equivalency between Black Lives Matter and the racist counter-trope, Blue Lives Matter,” would you likely be accepted, he writes. 

“The defense is getting exactly the kind of white people it wants,” he adds.

Referring to one of the men reported to have been selected to serve on the jury, Mystal blasts him for being described as one who thinks “analytically” and works to “find facts,” yet had not viewed the clip of Floyd’s death.

“Here’s a guy who thinks he likes facts but couldn’t be bothered to learn the facts behind why black people all across this country were risking Covid-19 exposure and police brutality to protest all last summer,” Mystal writes.

Mystal notes how videos of the deaths of Terence Crutcher in 2016 and Eric Garner in 2014 at the hands of police officers, as well as the beating of Rodney King in 1991, were not helpful in charging officers. 

“It only takes one white person who thinks the cops should be allowed to hunt and murder black people to hang a jury,” he writes.

In a tweet promoting his essay, Mystal writes “it’s pretty clear how the white justice system is trying to get [Chauvin] off.”

“The jury system works FOR white people, not for justice,” he adds.

    Now that we're into jury selection for the Derek Chauvin trial, it's pretty clear how the white justice system is trying to get him off. It might work. The jury system works FOR white people, not for justice.
    My latest in @Thenation https://t.co/2ztBjzugvq

    — Elie Mystal (@ElieNYC) March 11, 2021

On Wednesday, Fox News’ Tucker Carlson questioned if Chauvin could have a fair trial given how the incident had played out in the media and nationally. 

Another concern is prospective jurors are legitimately concerned for their own safety.

“One can only imagine what will happen to Minneapolis and other Democrat-run cities if Derek Chauvin, the police officer charged with murdering George Floyd, is found not guilty,” wrote Breitbart’s John Nolte.

----------


## tod evans

Joshua Klein is a piece of $#@!!

Only a piece of $#@! would make murderous cops a racial issue. 

Only a piece of $#@! would equate white people and cops.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Joshua Klein is a piece of $#@!!
> 
> Only a piece of $#@! would make murderous cops a racial issue. 
> 
> Only a piece of $#@! would equate white people and cops.


Klein is quoting this guy:

https://www.thenation.com/article/po...ked-marauders/

----------


## tod evans

> Klein is quoting this guy:
> 
> https://www.thenation.com/article/po...ked-marauders/


He's a piece of $#@! too.

Klein shouldn't have given his opinion traction.

----------


## Anti Federalist

$#@! $#@!ing you, you ignorant prick.

You and your murdering $#@! of a brother, both of you.



*CNN’s Cuomo: If Cops Were Killing White Kids It Would Have Ended a Long Time Ago*

https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2021...long-time-ago/

Pam Key 16 Apr 2021

CNN anchor Chris Cuomo said Friday that if police were killing the children of white people, “this would have ended a long time ago.”

Discussing the protest over the police killing of 13-year-old Adam Toledo, Cuomo said, ” like seeing black and white together. I like seeing old and young. I like seeing constituencies coming together even if they don’t share the same experience. When they get loud and yell at the police and how angry they are. Nobody says everything you are supposed to say is polite, and anybody who felt that way lost that privilege after January 6th when they did not speak about what happened there. They are taking a knee, and they are polite. When they start yelling how this is a 13-years-old kid, and he turned and had no gun in his hands, how is that right? They have every right to yell and be angry about it. I would argue if you are not angry and you are not outraged, it doesn’t have the energy that catches the ear of those in power.”

Anchor Don Lemon said, “You know what would be great? Look, I like to see diversity too and people together, black and white whatever it is. But wouldn’t it be great if it is all middle-aged white guys out there to say this to stop. Can you imagine?”

Cuomo said, “If it were people like me whose kids were getting shot by cops, this would have ended a long time ago.”

Lemon said, “Or never started. I know people say, oh, white people get killed by cops. If it is wrong, it is wrong. It does not matter what color they are. People take videos. You see the videos of white people getting stopped by cops and running over them and dragging them around and still living.”

----------


## Anti Federalist

Bump and @jmdrake

----------


## jmdrake

> Bump and @jmdrake


Well here's another one for you.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/maryland-...estigators-say

_LEONARDTOWN, Md. — A Maryland State Police trooper responding to a pair of 911 calls shot and killed a teenager who was pointing what investigators determined was an airsoft gun at him, authorities said Tuesday.

The shooting occurred after state police received two 911 calls about someone acting suspicious, Superintendent Woodrow Jones II told a news conference. The first caller said he thought the person had a gun, left a telephone number but didn’t give an address before hanging up, Jones said.

A second caller gave a street address for the suspicious person that was a short distance from the Leonardtown barracks, but the caller hung up before identifying themselves, Jones said.

MARYLAND STATE TROOPER SHOOTS ARMED MAN NEAR POLICE

Jones said the trooper, who responded alone, encountered Peyton Ham, 16, who he said had a gun and a knife. According to the superintendent, a witness said they saw Ham in the driveway of the home "in a shooting stance" and pointing a weapon at the trooper.

The shooting unfolded in Leonardtown, southeast of Washington, DC.
The shooting unfolded in Leonardtown, southeast of Washington, DC. (Fox 5 WTTG)

"The trooper fired at the male, wounding him," Jones said. According to another witness, Ham then pulled out a knife and tried to get up.

"The trooper ordered him to drop the knife before he fired again," Jones said, adding that the trooper reported the shooting and called for emergency personnel while other troopers gave first aid. Ham was taken to a nearby hospital, where he was pronounced dead, Jones said.

JASON C. JOHNSON: REPEALING THE POLICE 'BILLOF RIGHTS' WAS WRONG- DON'T FOLLOW MARYLAND'S LEAD

An investigation revealed that the weapon Ham wielded was an airsoft gun, which is commonly used to shoot BBs and which Jones called "a close representation of an actual handgun."

The teenager was white, as is the trooper who shot him, according to Maryland State Police spokesman Greg Shipley.

The trooper, who has been with the state police for two years and seven months, has been placed on administrative leave pending the investigation, Jones said. The trooper was not hurt, he added.
_

I can see shooting him when he had the airsoft gun and (allegedly) pointed it at the officer.  But when he was wounded and all he had left was a knife....?  Yeah knives can be deadly and all.  But the kid was already wounded.

Still that latest story with the black kid shot with his hands up is all kind of screwed up.  But Kelly Thomas wasn't bothering anybody either.

----------


## jmdrake

> *‘The Nation’ on Derek Chauvin Jury: System Set up by Whites to ‘Go Free’ for Killing Black People*
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/...-black-people/
> 
> Joshua Klein 14 Mar 2021
> 
> The Nation published an article Thursday blasting the “deeply flawed” jury selection process for the trial of Derek Chauvin, the former Minneapolis police officer accused of killing George Floyd, asserting the jury system “set up by white people” allows “white people [to] go free when they kill black people.”
> 
> The piece, penned by Nation justice correspondent Elie Mystal and titled “The Acquittal of Derek Chauvin Has Already Begun,” carries a sub-headline which claims the jury selection process “shows how the cop who killed George Floyd can, and likely will, win.” The article begins by stating Chauvin need not be referred to as having “allegedly” killed George Floyd, because the author “saw it.”
> ...


^That is pretty retarded.  All I've been hearing from CNN and the New York Times is how "diverse" the Derek Chauvin jury is.

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/03/23/u...ry-seated.html

_The 12-member jury includes two white men, four white women, three Black men, one Black women and two women who identify as mixed race, according to information provided by the court._

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/george...erse-1.5962500
_The jury that will decide the fate of Derek Chauvin, a white former Minneapolis police officer charged in George Floyd's death, is unusually diverse by local standards, and that's boosting activists' hopes for a rare conviction.

The panel of 15 includes nine people who are white and six who are Black or multiracial, according to the court. If the court follows standard practice and the alternates are the last three chosen, the 12 who deliberate would be evenly split between white people and people of colour. Opening statements are to begin Monday.

"It's a small step in the right direction," said Trahern Crews, an organizer and spokesperson for Black Lives Matter in Minnesota. African Americans bring "an institutional memory of the police" to jury rooms that white people and even other people of colour don't share, he said._

The prosecutor is black.  And he's doing a pretty good job presenting his case.  The defense attorney (white) is doing a pretty good job as well.  The expert testimony seems to be leaning towards the idea that Chauvin contributed to the death of George Floyd.  Yes there was enough fentynol to kill someone, but the "breathing expert" did a good job explaining why Floyd's breathing patterns didn't associate with fenynol asphixiation.  We'll see the final outcome when it happens.  But no honest person can say the jury has been rigged in favor of Chauvin.  The judge even denied the defense request for sequestration of the jury.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/derek-cha...yd-murder-case

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I can see shooting him when he had the airsoft gun and (allegedly) pointed it at the officer.  But when he was wounded and all he had left was a knife....?  Yeah knives can be deadly and all.  But the kid was already wounded.
> 
> Still that latest story with the black kid shot with his hands up is all kind of screwed up.  But Kelly Thomas wasn't bothering anybody either.


And on and on it goes, amirite?

All those other cases have to be parsed very closely, only because in this day and age if you show any form of aggression toward a cop with weapon of any kind, you're liable to get lit up, no questions asked.

In all the stories of police abuse I post, I try as hard as I can to filter out any that could even remotely be construed as being a reasonable response toward a deadly threat.

And there are enough of *them* to indicate a serious problem that we could have gotten in front of instead handing to the Marxist left on silver platter.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Old Lives Don’t Matter*

https://www.ericpetersautos.com/2021...s-dont-matter/

By eric - April 17, 2021




There will probably be no riots and looting over the brutal treatment meted out to Karen Garner, a frail elderly woman reportedly suffering from Alzhemier’s disease, who was violently Hut! Hut! Hutted! by armed government workers for the crime of forgetting to pay for fourteen dollars’ worth of soda and detergent at Wal Mart.

Well, that was the excuse for the Hut! Hut! Hut! The real reason was her failure to immediately show the proper respect for Authority – by obeying commands barked at her by an AGW.

According to news reports, Garner had walked from her home to the Wal Mart, to buy the items – but walked out without having paid for them. She made no attempt to hide the items in her clothes and given that, the explanation that her Alzheimer’s is responsible for her walking out of the store without having paid for the items seems plausible.

Wal Mart employees followed her outside and pointed out that she had not paid; whereupon she apparently tried to pay for the items but the employees would not allow it.

In any event, the unpaid- for items were returned and Garner left to walk back home.

She is shortly confronted by an AGW who almost immediately resorts to extreme force to subdue this 80-something-pound threat to his safety.

Actually, his Authority.

Within 30 seconds, the AGW seizes Garner’s left arm and hurls the old woman to the ground, wrenches her arms behind her back and places he weight of his body on the 73-year-old, leaving her blooded and with broken bones, according to news reports.

Apparently, the woman was not given medical attention for several hours. Which means the Hut! Hut! Hut! could have had permanent effects, given it was applied to a frail old woman in her 70s. The elderly are “vulnerable,” remember.

Whatever happened to granny might die? This one actually could have. And not Because ‘Rona.

Keep in mind that all of this happened over – at most – the attempted “shoplifting” of  fourteen dollars’ worth of stuff. It happened to an 80-something pound old lady, who posed no threat to the “safety” of the government thugs who brutalized her.

And, of course, she wasn’t black – so the assault upon her wasn’t racial.

Her “white privilege” did not protect her from being violently Hut! Hut! Hutted! over something that doesn’t even rise to the standard of jaywalking – since nothing was actually shoplifted.

The common denominator in these Hut! Hut! Huttings! isn’t race. That is a bogey – a distraction. The thing-in-common irrespective of race is the resort to hair-trigger murderous violence in response to any hesitation to the barked commands of AGWs – who are trained to react like steroidal pit bills when their Authority isn’t immediately respected.

This failure justifies – in their vicious little minds – the use of force against old ladies and kids – and people laying on the floor, as ordered, crying for their lives (Daniel Shaver) who are treated the same as violent, dangerous men on the attack by pathetic Batman-belted, body-armored men and loathsome women wielding government-sanctioned ultra-violence.

The problem is not racial. It is legal.

It is the problem of endowing sadists with the Authority to treat people this way over penny-ante “offenses” – and not treating people who behave this way as the criminals they are.

There is a reason why so many people who would ordinarily support police loathe armed government workers.

There’s a difference – and it’s damned important.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Bump and  @jmdrake


And another one... @jmdrake

----------


## jmdrake

> *Old Lives Don’t Matter*
> 
> https://www.ericpetersautos.com/2021...s-dont-matter/
> 
> By eric - April 17, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Karen Garner.  Say her name.  Because she actually might not be able too.    Notice this.  While Karen is white, the good Samaritan who dared question the police was brown.  He sounds Middle Eastern.  He may be Muslim.  He won't be interviewed on Fox News as result of his act of kindness because that goes against their "Respect Police Authortay" and "Bomb...bomb..bomb Iran" narrative.  And of course this won't be on CNN because that goes against the "It's only the poor downtrodden black people that have to worry about the police" narrative.  Maybe Aljazeera will cover this story.  "See?  We told you America is the great Satan.  They don't even take care of their old widows like the Christian Bible says to do."

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *Old Lives Don’t Matter*
> 
> https://www.ericpetersautos.com/2021...s-dont-matter/


Not even in Canada ...

https://twitter.com/OpinionsMiOwn/st...61902989877249

----------


## Danke

> Aaron Allen Przekop


“No officers were injured in the incident.”
 @TheTexan

----------


## Danke

> "Maggie" Victoria Brooks


https://www.animals24-7.org/2019/09/...nes%20of%20CNN.

----------


## TheTexan

> “No officers were injured in the incident.”
>  @TheTexan


It's always a positive outcome when noone important gets hurt

----------


## TheTexan

> "Maggie" Victoria Brooks


Homeless woman?  I'd have given her a home

----------


## Danke

> Homeless woman?  I'd have given her a home


have you joined the #metoo organization?

----------


## TheTexan

> have you joined the #metoo organization?


It's a good way to meet loose women

----------


## Danke

> It's a good way to meet loose women

----------


## merkelstan

Isn't it curious that the media - with one voice - chooses to focus on one particular case of death at the hands of police where it's NOT a clear cut case of murder, and calls it murder?

What purposes could that serve?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”





> Joe Scarborough said, "If U.S. Capitol rioters had been black they would have been shot in the face and killed."





> Chris Cuomo said, "If cops were killing white kids it would have ended a long time ago."





> Gavin Newsom said, "George Floyd would still be alive if he looked like me."




Donnell Lang

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Critical Race Theorist Ibram X. Kendi on Ma’Khia Bryant: ‘What Would Have Been’ if She Were White, Rich?*

https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2021...re-white-rich/

Trent Baker 22 Apr 2021

Thursday on CNN’s “New Day,” critical race theorist Ibram X. Kendi, author and contributing writer for The Atlantic, wondered what would have happened in Columbus, OH if Ma’Khia Bryant had been a “16-year-old white girl in a wealthy suburban neighborhood. Bryant was shot and killed by police after she appeared to attack another person with a knife.

Kendi said he finds it “hard” to believe the officer who took action to stop Bryant from using the knife on others “would have used lethal force” on a rich, white girl.

“So when I look at that video, I ask myself, if that would have been a 16-year-old white girl in a wealthy suburban neighborhood, would the police officer have sought to disarm this girl? Would the police officer have sought to talk her down? Would the police officer … have used lethal force? And it’s hard for me to believe that that would have happened. It’s hard for me to believe that that officer would not have responded differently for a different girl in a different community.”

“[I] know many people feel as if they did not witness police work,” he added. “They witnessed someone being killed and even potentially murdered. And, of course, like with any other case, people are going to be outraged that someone did not come and de-escalate the situation, disarm that girl, so everyone could have gone home safely that evening.”

----------


## tod evans

> *Critical Race Theorist Ibram X. Kendi on Ma’Khia Bryant: ‘What Would Have Been’ if She Were White, Rich?*
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2021...re-white-rich/
> 
> Trent Baker 22 Apr 2021
> 
> Thursday on CNN’s “New Day,” critical race theorist Ibram X. Kendi, author and contributing writer for The Atlantic, wondered what would have happened in Columbus, OH if Ma’Khia Bryant had been a “16-year-old white girl in a wealthy suburban neighborhood.


Funny, I've not heard of 16 y/o "white girls" trying to stab each other in their suburban neighborhoods...

But I'm pretty secluded from suburbia.

----------


## merkelstan

> Funny, I've not heard of 16 y/o "white girls" trying to stab each other in their suburban neighborhoods...
> 
> But I'm pretty secluded from suburbia.


One stabbed me with a BIC pen in 10th grade.  Left a mark too.   Course she was part hispanic so she was 'FBI White'.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## phill4paul

> *Critical Race Theorist Ibram X. Kendi on Ma’Khia Bryant: ‘What Would Have Been’ if She Were White, Rich?*
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2021...re-white-rich/
> 
> Trent Baker 22 Apr 2021
> 
> Thursday on CNN’s “New Day,” critical race theorist Ibram X. Kendi, author and contributing writer for The Atlantic, wondered what would have happened in Columbus, OH if Ma’Khia Bryant had been a “16-year-old white girl in a wealthy suburban neighborhood. Bryant was shot and killed by police after she appeared to attack another person with a knife.
> 
> Kendi said he finds it “hard” to believe the officer who took action to stop Bryant from using the knife on others “would have used lethal force” on a rich, white girl.
> ...


  Communist News Network Ibrim X can go $#@! himself because he's an idiot.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## donnay

This...

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *Old Lives Don’t Matter*
> 
> https://www.ericpetersautos.com/2021...s-dont-matter/
> 
> By eric - April 17, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THREAD: “Ready for the pop? Here comes the pop.”*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *Ready for the pop? Here comes the pop.*
> 
> *NOT INTENTIONALLY MALEVOLENT*
> 
> *KAREN GARNER DID THIS TO HERSELF*
> 
> *Karen Garner Arrest - Horrific Highlight Reel from Booking Area*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmtxTWTTdC4
> 
> ...


 @Occam's Banana this deserved a re-post in full here.

Sweet Jesus Christ Almighty...

You know that is where we all are heading if we don't put a stop to this $#@!.

Being mocked in earshot while languishing in some $#@! hole concrete block cell.

I don't know what to say anymore...I don't have any answers...since the Marxist left has now owned this movement, their solutions are worse than the disease.

Separate or die...this $#@! can not go on like this anymore.

Say her name.

----------


## dannno

> Isn't it curious that the media - with one voice - chooses to focus on one particular case of death at the hands of police where it's NOT a clear cut case of murder, and calls it murder?
> 
> What purposes could that serve?


6 years later.. ya that's been a trend. We used to have stories posted here coming in on like a weekly basis of police brutality/overreach in the 2008 - 2014 era, then suddenly the msm gets involved and starts pumping out the crap stories.. the left believes the propaganda, the right has ammo to show they are BS, and we get a huge national controversy every few months or so where both sides vehemently disagree.

----------


## merkelstan

> 6 years later.. ya that's been a trend. We used to have stories posted here coming in on like a weekly basis of police brutality/overreach in the 2008 - 2014 era, then suddenly the msm gets involved and starts pumping out the crap stories.. the left believes the propaganda, the right has ammo to show they are BS, and we get a huge national controversy every few months or so where both sides vehemently disagree.



Yeah but it's so strange the media speaks with one voice isn't it?

Have you read Douglas Reed's "The Controversy of Zion"?  He documents a bit of how a particular group took over the media.

It's really interesting history.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Anti Federalist

*Why they’re not saying Ma’Khia Bryant’s name*

hxxps://www.vox.com/22406055/makhia-bryant-police-shooting-columbus-ohio

The 16-year-old Black girl could never be the “perfect victim.”
By Fabiola Cineas May 1, 2021, 8:30am EDT
Share this story

    Share this on Facebook (opens in new window)
    Share this on Twitter (opens in new window)

    Share All sharing options

A funeral service is held for 16-year-old Ma’Khia Bryant at the First Church of God on April 30, 2021 in Columbus, Ohio. Bryant was shot and killed on April 20 by a Columbus police officer answering a domestic dispute call. Scott Olson/Getty Images

After watching 15 seconds of police body camera footage last week, viewers of various races and political affiliations had made a decision: 16-year-old Ma’Khia Bryant was “the aggressor” — the “fat,” “huge,” “knife-wielding attacker” and “maniac” who deserved to be fatally shot by the police on April 20 in Columbus, Ohio.

According to these viewers, Nicholas Reardon, the police officer who immediately shot and killed Bryant, who was holding a knife, was justified. That she was a teenager in the middle of an altercation, in which she was presumed to be defending herself, did not matter.

Reardon shot Bryant dead about 20 minutes before a judge announced that a jury found former Minneapolis police officer Derek Chauvin guilty of murdering George Floyd, a killing that catalyzed worldwide protests against police violence. For a moment, those seeking justice for Black life exhaled in relief, knowing that the officer who callously took Floyd’s life would be imprisoned.

But the cries for justice that applied to George Floyd did not ring out as loudly for Bryant. Even after it was discovered that Bryant was living in foster care, that she was in the middle of a fight with older women when police arrived, and that she was allegedly the one who summoned the police for help, people — some of the same people who called for justice in Floyd’s case — used police talking points to justify the four bullets that Reardon unloaded into Bryant’s chest. She was brandishing a knife, many pointed out, which meant the other Black women needed to be protected.
Sign up for The Weeds newsletter

Vox’s German Lopez is here to guide you through the Biden administration’s unprecedented burst of policymaking. Sign up to receive our newsletter each Friday.

Crisis response experts noted, however, that deescalation tactics — like commanding Bryant to drop the weapon, physically getting between the women, or simply communicating with her — could have kept everyone alive. In many recorded encounters between the police and white people carrying weapons, for instance, officers didn’t shoot first or even reach for their guns — they successfully managed to peacefully apprehend the suspect.

Bryant’s death has become a debate that questions a child’s actions — and worthiness to live — instead of another example of the racism of policing and the institution’s failure to provide wholesome support, care, and safety for the communities it serves. The insistence that Reardon had no other option than to take Bryant’s life to save others — though he risked everyone’s life in the process — displays the lack of consideration and value that society places on the lives of Black girls and women.

Treva Lindsey, a professor of African American women’s history at Ohio State University, told Vox that there are those who won’t see Bryant as a victim but as someone who brought this on herself. And even for those who do see her as a victim, they’ll still victim-blame, erasing the systemic oppression — including that Black children are far more likely to be in foster care than their white counterparts, and kids in foster care are often exposed to high levels of violence — that brought her to being killed at the hands of the police.

“People will say ‘I’m really sad this whole scenario happened, but had she not had that knife …’ That becomes the ‘but,’ the qualifier, the caveat. And too often we have a caveat when it comes to defending, protecting, and caring for Black girls,” Lindsey said.
The debate over whether police should have shot a child

On the afternoon of April 20, Ma’Khia Bryant reportedly dialed 911. The call was dominated by screams, but the caller said that someone was “trying to stab us” and “put hands” on their grandmother. “We need a police officer here now,” the person said. Body camera footage shows that when officer Reardon exited his vehicle, there were seven people outside of the home.

There was yelling, and a girl could be seen falling to the ground after being attacked by Bryant and kicked by an unidentified man standing nearby. Bryant, holding a knife, then lunged toward a woman dressed in pink who was standing up against a vehicle. Just moments after asking “What’s going on?” Reardon pulled out his gun yelled, “Hey! Hey! Get down! Get down!” (prompting the woman in pink to run away) and fired four shots at Bryant. Bryant immediately slumped to the ground next to the vehicle.

Interim Columbus police chief Michael Woods called the shooting a terrible tragedy for all those involved but said department policy states that an officer can use deadly force against someone when they appear to be inflicting harm on another person. He explained that the officers did not use a taser because there was an immediate threat of death. In addition, the chief said that officers aren’t required to verbalize to bystanders that they are about to fire their weapon.

The Columbus Police Department has long disproportionately used excessive force against Black people, coming under fire in recent months for the police killings of Andre Hill, a Black man police shot in a garage, and Casey Goodson Jr., a Black man who was entering his home.

Almost 55 percent of the department’s use-of-force incidents targeted Black people who make up less than 30 percent of the population. Other reports show how racism is rampant within the department’s ranks. With renewed attention on the department, the Ohio Bureau of Criminal Investigation is conducting a third-party investigation of Bryant’s shooting that will answer questions like what might have happened if Reardon did not shoot and what information he had upon approaching the scene.

Sill, many have already drawn their own conclusions. Bryant’s death sparked debate across media and social media about whether the officer should have shot the 16-year-old.

On Face the Nation, Rep. Val Demings (D-FL), a former Orlando police chief, vehemently defended the officers’ actions, saying that police are forced to make calls in the heat of the moment. “Everybody has the benefit of slowing the video down and seizing the perfect moment. The officer on the street does not have that ability. He or she has to make those split-second decisions, and they’re tough.”

On the popular radio show The Breakfast Club, host DJ Envy stated, “The whole situation is tragic and it’s sad because that system failed that young lady.” But he also added, “Every case is different, and in this case, if I pull up to a scene and see a girl chasing another girl about to stab a girl, my job as a police officer is to make sure that girl doesn’t get killed. And the law allows me to stop that killing or that stabbing by any means necessary.”

But as crisis interventionists pointed out, the police officer could have taken steps to deescalate the situation, savings all lives in the process. Psychologist Merushka Bisetty explained in an essay for Vox that children like Bryant may “present with aggression and an inability to self-regulate their emotions and, consequently, engage in behaviors that can seem aggressive or involve weapons,” but that doesn’t mean that these situations “require or should be met with violent force.” Instead, it’s the role of intervening professionals to stop an aggressive interaction from becoming fatal.

That the reaction to Bryant’s killing has turned into a debate about whether the use of force is justified is an attempt to “displace blame onto the victim and their family rather than on the systems that created situations that led to her death,” Bisetty, who has provided services in shelters, schools, and jails, wrote. “It is worth considering whether Bryant might have still been alive today if a mental health expert — or someone else trained in nonviolent deescalation — had responded to the call.”

It’s also worth considering whether the police officer would have fired shots if Bryant or the people involved in the altercation were white. There are countless examples of police peacefully apprehending white boys and men wielding weapons. Just last year police officers in Kenosha, Wisconsin, handed water bottles to and thanked 17-year-old Kyle Rittenhouse, a self-described militia member who carried an AR-15-style rifle during the unrest that followed the police shooting of Jacob Blake. Rittenhouse was allowed to leave the scene after fatally shooting two people and harming another, though the police had been informed that he was the shooter.

    For anyone saying "but she had a knife" let me remind you. pic.twitter.com/L7isgyXsho
    — Mic Feel (@micfeel__) April 21, 2021 

In other cases, white men have verbally threatened police officers and pointed weapons at them. In those situations, the police did not reach for their guns at all or ever use them. In 2019, 19-year-old Matthew Bernard who killed two women and a child led Virginia authorities, who tried to stop him with mace and a stun gun, on a naked chase before they eventually took him into custody.

    Didn’t reach for his gun once... pic.twitter.com/QtRNzG3v5n
    — Arlong (@ramseyboltin) August 29, 2020 

White women, too, often get a softer side of law enforcement handling. Several white women who were part of the Capitol insurrection on January 6 could be seen on video being peacefully escorted down the steps of the Capitol building amid the chaos. In a tense July 2020 Detroit-area encounter, a white woman in a minivan pointed a gun at a Black mother while the Black woman’s 15-year-old daughter watched and screamed nearby. When the police arrived after six 911 calls, they ordered the white woman out of the van, put her on the ground, handcuffed her, and took her gun, according to the police.

Black women aren’t treated with the same patriarchal protections, however problematic, that are afforded to white women, Lindsey points out. The idea that Black women should be handled with care because they are women just doesn’t exist.

“We see an incredibly disparate treatment gap between what white women experience with police and what Black women experience with police,” she said.
In police encounters, racism and sexism work against Black girls and women

The level of dismissal and scrutiny that Black female victims face when they die at the hands of the police is unmatched. Bryant’s name is no longer trending, and even though her funeral was Friday, headlines about the fatal incident have dwindled. What narrative there is surrounding fatal police violence and police brutality often centers Black cisgender men and boys, leaving out Black women, girls, and trans people.

The focus on Black men and boys is warranted since they face the highest risk of being killed by the police: About 1 in 1,000 Black men and boys in America can expect to die at the hands of police, according to a 2019 study, a risk that is 2.5 times higher than for white men.

Likewise, the same study found that out of all women, Black women face the highest risk of being killed by the police. Black women make up 20 percent (48 total) of the 247 women fatally shot by the police and 28 percent of unarmed killings since 2015, according to a 2020 Washington Post analysis. All of this research does not include violent encounters between Black women and the police that do not result in death — such as cases of sexual harassment and assault.

But the realities of these statistics often don’t make the front page, or any pages at all. The invisibility of Black girls and women persists, many scholars note, because they stand at the complex intersection of their gender and Black racial identity. When it comes to their blackness, they’re not recognized as a group that needs protection. And this coupled with their status as women means that they cannot be trusted or believed.

“We still read blackness through the lens of masculinity,” Lindsey told Vox. “The strange fruit hanging from the tree is still Black men.” As a result, when Black women end up in encounters with police, society always asks, “Well, what did she do wrong?”

Lindsey said that we’re entrenched in a narrative that the police violence against Black women “is more of a blip and not a pattern for an investment,” though police violence always had a penchant for Black life across all genders.

These ideas go back to slave patrols, progenitors of policing in the United States. It was Black women who were on “wanted” posters for escaping, Lindsey explained — like, for example, Harriet Tubman, who would have been killed by patrols for defying the state. And as Michelle F. Jacobs wrote in “The Violent State: Black Women’s Invisible Struggle Against Police Violence,” both Black men and women were killed, maimed and mutilated at the will of slave holders, but Black women were violently raped and sexually abused by both the slave holder and his employees as an economic necessity.

Jacobs points out that by the time the country gets to the Jim Crow era, stereotypes about Black women (they’re governed by libido and loose morals, are liars, and are aggressive) are solidified and become cemented in state policy. “Public benefits law, educational law, delinquency and neglect policy, and all aspects of criminal law have embedded the stereotypes as the normative foundation for how government evaluates, judges, and punishes Black women,” she wrote.

While state violence against Black bodies is often seen through the narratives of Emmett Till, Amadou Diallo, Mike Brown, and George Floyd, “What about Carol, Denise, Addy, and Cynthia — the four little girls bombed in Alabama?” Lindsey said.

Black women’s experience with the police — and the police’s desire to avoid accountability for killing — even gave birth to the intentionally passive term “officer-involved shooting.” In 1979, Los Angeles police officers shot Eula Love eight times in her front yard. The two officers were escorting a gas company employee to cut off her service.

According to the police, Love had a $22.09 money order for the gas company in her purse and a kitchen knife in her hand. One of the officers described Love as a “raging, frothing at the mouth, knife-wielding woman” and newspapers described her as “unemployed and overweight.” Love’s killing was one of the earliest instances in which police used the phrase “officer-involved shooting” to blur the truth, as opposed to the more direct language that the police shot and killed Love that is being advocated for today.

This decentering of the Black women’s experiences when it comes to state violence detracts from the bigger trends, forcing Breonna Taylor, whose name and face turned into a meme and unit of commodification, to become an exceptional case and not an example of a larger issue, Lindsey said.

Taylor’s death, in fact, only rose to prominence after video of Floyd’s death went viral. She was also perhaps the closest example we have of “perfect” Black woman victimhood since she was asleep in her bed when the encounter began. And yet people still found ways to blame her, claiming that she should not have engaged with a drug dealer who led police officers to her door that night.

Sandra Bland, another one of the more well-known recent cases of police violence against a Black woman, was blamed for being “combative” with the police when she was pulled over on a Texas road in 2015 for failing to signal a lane change. Police took Bland into custody at a local jail where she was pronounced dead, her death ruled a suicide. Right-wing commentators, white liberals, and people within the Black community itself said that Bland should have followed the police’s directions and not been confrontational in order to save her life.

For Black girls, criminalization and adultification start early. According to the 2017 Georgetown Law study “Girlhood Interrupted: The Erasure of Black Girls’ Childhood,” Black girls face “adultification bias” from as young as 5, which means adults perceive them to be less innocent and thus less worthy of nurturing, protection, and comfort. This too stems back to slavery, the report noted, since Black children were put to work as young as two and three years old and were punished for showing child-like behavior.

This can be seen in other instances of police violence against Black girls caught on camera. In a 2015 case of police brutality that went viral, an officer tackled, dragged, and pinned 15-year-old Dajerria Becton to the ground at a pool party in McKinney, Texas, after officers were called to the home over alleged trespassing. In February, police in Rochester, New York, pepper sprayed a 9-year-old Black girl after they responded to a report about “family trouble.” Video footage shows that the girl repeatedly screamed for her father as police handcuffed her. When she refused to get into the police vehicle, police pepper sprayed her. “Don’t do this do to me” she exclaimed, and officers responded “You did it to yourself.”

It is also how people have referred to Bryant. When Columbus Mayor Andrew Ginther shared the news of Bryant’s killing on Twitter, he wrote of the 16-year-old, “a young woman tragically lost her life.” People immediately reminded him that she was “just a girl.”

As scholar and activist Brittany Cooper noted, it was a Black girl that helped the world see what happened to Floyd. Darnella Frazier was 17 when she recorded Floyd’s death and accompanied by her 8-year-old cousin who also witnessed the murder so that the world could eventually see it. Without these Black girls, the small dose of justice that brought many people relief last week would have likely never happened.
Justice begins with visibility and accountability

A reason why there is debate over Bryant’s death is that it is difficult to educate the public if stories like hers rarely make the news — so when they do, there are preconceived notions that preclude nuanced views about policing and the sanctity of Black girlhood.

“There’s definitely an internalization of misogynoir inside and outside of our communities,” Lindsey said, referring to the term coined by Moya Bailey to explain how anti-Blackness and misogyny manifest in Black women’s lives. “So even beyond the sheer hatred of Black women, people really don’t understand these stories. [Black women and girls] are not legible. So even when we gain visibility, like in the Ma’Khia Bryant case, her story will remain illegible to folks.” People will continue to see a knife-wielding suspect as opposed to a traumatized 16-year-old girl.

To address this problem, Black legal scholars and feminist activists, primarily Kimberlé Crenshaw and Andrea J. Ritchie, launched the #SayHerName campaign in 2014 and released a corresponding report, “Say Her Name: Resisting Police Brutality Against Black Women,” to bring awareness to the forgotten victims of police brutality.

The report pointed out that Black girls as young as 7 (Aiyana Stanley-Jones) and women as old as 93 (Pearlie Golden) have been killed by the police, with officers escaping prosecution or conviction. “Say Her Name sheds light on Black women’s experiences of police violence in an effort to support a gender-inclusive approach to racial justice that centers all Black lives equally,” Crenshaw and Ritchie wrote.

But in the years since the campaign launched, people have muddled the meaning behind #SayHerName, even if inadvertently. The phrase has morphed into #SayHisName whenever a Black boy or man is killed by the police, and the collective #SayTheirNames became widespread in 2020 in the months following Floyd’s death to further elevate the movement for Black lives. But the crowding out of #SayHerName in favor of these other versions, takes away from the campaign’s original purpose and furthers the erasure of Black girls and women.

According to Lindsey, protests since Bryant’s death led by Black women, Black ***** folks, and Black gender non-binary folks, have been ongoing. “There’s a good amount of non-Black allies and accomplices who have been present in this, but it still looks nothing like what we tend to see when Black men or boys are killed by police, in terms of sheer number,” she said.

Each time a Black girl, woman, trans, or gender nonbinary person is killed, it’s an uphill battle to bring awareness to their story. For Lindsey, the goal should never be to debate whether Black people are human or matter.

“It’s important for us to continuing highlighting and vocalizing how the inhumanity of white supremacy shows up in the lives of Black women and girls,” Lindsey said. “When we’re equipped with the full truth of how it operates, we have a better chance at rooting out the operating system of white supremacy and anti-Blackness.”

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Stephen Dolceamore*

https://twitter.com/PoliceThePolic1/...67348836012034

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”





> Joe Scarborough said, "If U.S. Capitol rioters had been black they would have been shot in the face and killed."





> Chris Cuomo said, "If cops were killing white kids it would have ended a long time ago."





> Gavin Newsom said, "George Floyd would still be alive if he looked like me."




Michael Clark

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Charlamagne  said, You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what  happened to George Floyd wouldnt have happened to a white man.





> Joe Scarborough said, "If U.S. Capitol rioters had been black they would have been shot in the face and killed."





> Chris Cuomo said, "If cops were killing white kids it would have ended a long time ago."





> Gavin Newsom said, "George Floyd would still be alive if he looked like me."




Ariel Roman

(Some good news: Roman didn't die, and one of the officers has been charged with aggravated battery with a firearm.)

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”





> Joe Scarborough said, "If U.S. Capitol rioters had been black they would have been shot in the face and killed."





> Chris Cuomo said, "If cops were killing white kids it would have ended a long time ago."





> Gavin Newsom said, "George Floyd would still be alive if he looked like me."




Nathan Parsons

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Charlamagne  said, You know what white privilege is? White  privilege is what  happened to George Floyd wouldnt have happened to a  white man.





> Joe Scarborough said, "If U.S. Capitol rioters had been black they would have been shot in the face and killed."





> Chris Cuomo said, "If cops were killing white kids it would have ended a long time ago."





> Gavin Newsom said, "George Floyd would still be alive if he looked like me."




Ethan Saylor

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Charlamagne  said, “You know what white privilege is? White   privilege is what  happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a   white man.”





> Joe Scarborough said, "If U.S. Capitol rioters had been black they would have been shot in the face and killed."





> Chris Cuomo said, "If cops were killing white kids it would have ended a long time ago."





> Gavin Newsom said, "George Floyd would still be alive if he looked like me."




Jeffrey Parker

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Charlamagne  said, “You know what white privilege is? White    privilege is what  happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a    white man.”





> Joe Scarborough said, "If U.S. Capitol rioters had been black they would have been shot in the face and killed."





> Chris Cuomo said, "If cops were killing white kids it would have ended a long time ago."





> Gavin Newsom said, "George Floyd would still be alive if he looked like me."


From across the Pond: Sarah Everard

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Charlamagne said, You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldnt have happened to a white man.





> Joe Scarborough said, "If U.S. Capitol rioters had been black they would have been shot in the face and killed."





> Chris Cuomo said, "If cops were killing white kids it would have ended a long time ago."





> Gavin Newsom said, "George Floyd would still be alive if he looked like me."


Peyton Ham

*A Teen With A Toy Was Killed By Police, And Few Want To Talk About It*

(And props to the NAACP for their support.)

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White  privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a  white man.”





> Joe Scarborough said, "If U.S. Capitol rioters had been black they would have been shot in the face and killed."





> Chris Cuomo said, "If cops were killing white kids it would have ended a long time ago."





> Gavin Newsom said, "George Floyd would still be alive if he looked like me."


Whatever anyone (including Charlamagne tha God or Gavin Newsom or you or me) think about what happened to George Floyd, Floyd was certainly not any kind of hero.

Johnny Hurley was. And yet ...

*Police Have Video of Officer Killing Hero Who Stopped Mass Shooting But Refuse to Release It*

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White   privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a   white man.”





> Joe Scarborough said, "If U.S. Capitol rioters had been black they would have been shot in the face and killed."





> Chris Cuomo said, "If cops were killing white kids it would have ended a long time ago."





> Gavin Newsom said, "George Floyd would still be alive if he looked like me."


*Shayne Sutherland*.

He couldn't breathe, either.

----------


## acptulsa

> *Shayne Sutherland*.
> 
> He couldn't breathe, either.


More than a slight resemblance to Gavin Newsom.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”





> Joe Scarborough said, "If U.S. Capitol rioters had been black they would have been shot in the face and killed."





> Chris Cuomo said, "If cops were killing white kids it would have ended a long time ago."





> Gavin Newsom said, "George Floyd would still be alive if he looked like me."


Now, this guy was no saint by any means, but then again, neither was St. George.



Richard Lee Richards.

----------


## tod evans

> Now, this guy was no saint by any means, but then again, neither was St. George.
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Lee Richards.


From the link, this guy was literally crippled and tortured by the penal system before he was murdered.

Sad.




> In a memorandum submitted by the defense, Richards’ attorney argued that his client had “severe physical problems” that developed after he had hip surgery while incarcerated. The hip replacement did not heal properly, the lawyer wrote.
> 
> “The defendant’s ability to move is limited to a wheelchair, and the pain he suffers is excruciating,” the document stated.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White    privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a    white man.”





> Joe Scarborough said, "If U.S. Capitol rioters had been black they would have been shot in the face and killed."





> Chris Cuomo said, "If cops were killing white kids it would have ended a long time ago."





> Gavin Newsom said, "George Floyd would still be alive if he looked like me."


*Landon Eastep*

https://twitter.com/AttorneyCrump/st...83249058910209

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a     white man.”


*Gregory Gross - "I can't breathe."*

*THREAD: CA - Cops break elderly man's neck during traffic stop*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”





> Joe Scarborough said, "If U.S. Capitol rioters had been black they would have been shot in the face and killed."





> Chris Cuomo said, "If cops were killing white kids it would have ended a long time ago."





> Gavin Newsom said, "George Floyd would still be alive if he looked like me."




Lawrence Knudsen

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”





> Joe Scarborough said, "If U.S. Capitol rioters had been black they would have been shot in the face and killed."





> Chris Cuomo said, "If cops were killing white kids it would have ended a long time ago."





> Gavin Newsom said, "George Floyd would still be alive if he looked like me."




Ralph Ennis

----------


## Occam's Banana

> "Maggie" Victoria Brooks


*Cop Found Not Guilty Despite Video of Him Killing Innocent Woman While Trying to Kill Her Dog*

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”





> Joe Scarborough said, "If U.S. Capitol rioters had been black they would have been shot in the face and killed."





> Chris Cuomo said, "If cops were killing white kids it would have ended a long time ago."





> Gavin Newsom said, "George Floyd would still be alive if he looked like me."


*Christian Glass*

Cops murder man who called 911 for help

----------


## pcosmar

https://www.worldtribune.com/d-c-pol...ly-reasonable/



Several of the J6 prisoners are held because they tried to help her,, others because they witnessed it.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Occam's Banana

> Charlamagne said, “You know what white privilege is? White privilege is what happened to George Floyd wouldn’t have happened to a white man.”





> Joe Scarborough said, "If U.S. Capitol rioters had been black they would have been shot in the face and killed."





> Chris Cuomo said, "If cops were killing white kids it would have ended a long time ago."





> Gavin Newsom said, "George Floyd would still be alive if he looked like me."


*Eric Cantu*, shot and charged for minding his own business while eating a burger in a McDonald's parking lot.

----------

